# Gone but not forgotten



## buddy09

So there was this stud that my friend had and me and him went to a team penning show together, so it was me, him and his brother, i was riding my horse buddy(look under my horses for pics) he was riding the stud







and his 
brother on his horse







(very musculer)

We got called in to the arena, take note that ShayHay(black stud) is only 14, and we were standing at "the line" waiting for our number and all of a sudden me and cody look over and see ShayHay laying on the ground and T (thats cody's brother's name) kneeling next to him. When T looked up at us he shook his head and sighed. Every thing was quiet, none of the cows moved it seemed like hours went by until they had vets in the arena around Shay. When the head vet finally stood up he looked right at T and said he's dead i looked at cody, his mouth was hanging open and when i turned back T's dad was in the arena with Shay. I saw T walkin out of the arena. I rode up to him and asked what he was doing and he said " I just can't take it i have to leave". So he left me and cody to deal with Shay. I was balling and i could see that cody wanted to and i just leaned over an poked him and said cody u can cry your dad is and he said i know. Once everyone got calmed down and Shay got put in the trailer so they could bring him home. We still had acouple more events to do me and T were supposed to have team sorting and team roping. Cody said he would come with me and he did we went through team sorting just fine but when we got to roping it all changed. Heza Hot Doc O'Lena (the roan stud) was only 9 and at the top of his game. When we went into the boxes something just felt wrong and i think cody knew it to. We started out just fine i was in the heeling box and cody was in the heading and when they let the cow out we took off like bullets. cody roped him and so did i but then when Cody turned his head and smiled Doc tripped on something and went down, Cody came out of it with only 2 broken ribs and a sprained wrist, and Doc wasn't so lucky he didn't come out of it because when he went down he snapped his neck and broke a leg. They had bad luck that day im just glad that buddy didn't go down like theirs did. Me and Cody stood in the arena together and cryed then T came out and he helped the vets just to make sure Doc wasn't still alive and suffering. When they were done they put Doc in the trailer and we drove home in silence until T said "they had a good life even though it was short it was a good one" Cody turned to him and smiled i tried to smile as hard as i could but we all knew that we were all trying to hold back the tears. 

Now three years later Doc's one and only mare he sired is winning with me all over the place and his 6 males have a great future ahead of them. And Shay's one and only stud has had four more studs sired alone with the 5 fillies and with Shay's 8 fillies the two legends will live on.


----------



## ShutUpJoe

That had to be the crapiest day ever! : (


----------



## SuperStarsSugar

Wow. That is such an epically crappy day. I don't think I've ever heard a sadder story.


----------



## buddy09

yea most of the time just think back on the show and how much me and cody actually won for the team roping it really makes me mad that we had such bad luck and i wish we could have atleast saved one of them.


----------



## equus717

Sorry for your losses but at least their offspring are continuing their lines. For that they will never be forgotten.


----------



## Icrazyaboutu

I dont mean to be rude, and maybe I missed something? Why did the black stud die?

Over all, I am very sorry for the losses and I honestly dont know how you guys didnt go crazy.


----------



## buddy09

well i dont know how he died one second he was standing next to me next time i looked over he was on the ground. T thinks it might have been alot of stress but i dont think it was that, and they did kinda go crazy they havent gone to a show that they have ridden in since that day, but im sure the time will come when cody wants to win some more money. but thanks anyways


----------



## buddy09

This is Shay's only Stud








His last filly the red roan, the other one is one of Docs last colts









Docs only mare








all the other ones were sold off and i couldn't get pix of them the person on the red roan is cody and the one of the sorrel is their dad, and the person on the dark buckskin(last pix) is me! Whatcha think of them horses. I will get some names later(lol) can't remember then right now i feel so dumb.


----------



## Attitude05

how sad ;(


----------



## buddy09

lovely young horses but what does everyone else think bout them


----------



## Hope2B

hey is that last one Cali, oh my gosh she is so big can't believe she grew up so fast. Dontcha just wish she woulda stayed small she was so cute when she was a foal. She stretches out for roping nicely.


----------



## buddy09

yeah doesn't she look nice, i think she would be a great barrel racer if she stretches like that all the time


----------

